# Mit Java oder mit JavaScript Spiele erstellen



## Summe (15. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab da mal wieder einige Einsteiger Fragen.
Ich möchte eigene Spiele Entwickeln um mein Wissen zu festigen oder zu erweitern und
natürlich weil Programmieren mir Spaß macht.

1. Welche Programmiersprache ist besser Java oder JavaScript?
Ich bin jetzt kein super voll Profi sondern ich suche eine neue Herausforderung um
mein Wissen wie oben beschrieben zu erweitern und zu festigen.
Programmiersprachen wie C++ oder C# sind momentan nichts für mich.

2. Kennt jemand von euch eine oder mehrere gute Webseiten oder Bücher für Spieleprogrammierer wo
das ganz anhand von Beispielen erklärt wird in Deutsch oder Englisch?

3. Kann man eigentlich eine Software kaufen oder Downloaden womit man Spiele Programmieren kann?

MfG
Summe


----------



## Haave (15. Mrz 2011)

1. Java hat mit Javascript nichts gemein außer einen Teil des Namens und dass sie beide Programmiersprachen sind. Eine Beziehung wie zwischen C und C++ (C++ = objektorientierter Aufsatz von C) gibt es nicht. (Vielleicht ist dir das schon längst klar, aber ich war mir nicht ganz sicher, deshalb nochmal zur Verdeutlichung.)
Dass in Javascript überhaupt umfangreichere Spiele geschrieben werden, habe ich noch nicht gesehen. An was für eine Art Spiele hast du denn gedacht? Für Browsergames z.B. wird ja dann doch eher Flash verwendet, auch wenn Java mit Web Start und Applets da auch Möglichkeiten bietet. Wenn es 3D-Spiele sein sollen, wäre vielleicht Java3D zu gebrauchen, kenne mich damit aber nicht aus. Ich bin zwar auch kein großer Fan von C++, aber es ist afaik eben so, dass für Spieleprogrammierung hauptsächlich C++ verwendet wird. Ganz verschließen sollte man sich dem darum nicht, finde ich, vor allem wenn es um 3D-Spiele geht, in denen es auf Performance und das Ausreizen der Hardware ankommt.


2. Sehr allgemeine Frage, wenn noch nicht klar ist, welche Programmiersprache verwendet werden soll. Aber hier mal ein paar Anregungen aus meinen Lesezeichen:

Für Java:
JavaGaming.org Community
Quaxlis Tutorial zur Spieleprogrammierung
Killer Game Programming in Java - Andrew Davison
Developing Games in Java - David Brackeen

Allgemein:
FreeTechBooks - Game Development and Multimedia (keine Sorge, die Seite ist sauber - die Bücher dort stehen zumeist unter einer Creative Commons License oder der GFDL oder sind anderweitig online verfügbar)

Wenn es auch was anderes als Java oder JS sein darf:
Beginning Game Development with Python and Pygame: From Novice to Professional
C++ für Spieleprogrammierer - Heiko Kalista


3. Schon mal vom RPG Maker gehört? RPG Maker - Wikipedia
Wenn du so ein Programm benutzt (gibt auch noch andere. z.B. Game Maker), werden dir bestimmte Dinge leichter gemacht und du brauchst dich um vieles nicht kümmern, worum du dich beim eigenen Programmieren kümmern müsstest. Die Kehrseite ist, dass du aufgrund der Einfachheit bestimmten Einschränkungen unterworfen bist, die du beim selbstständigen Programmieren nicht hättest. Kommt eben drauf an, was dir wichtiger ist. Wenn du hauptsächlich eine Geschichte erzählen möchtest, kommt dir der RPG Maker wohl entgegen - wenn du jedoch auf viele technische Details Einfluss nehmen möchtest, ist es wohl eher nicht die richtige Wahl.
Einen Mittelweg könnte hier vielleicht The Ren'Py Visual Novel Engine bieten, wenn dein Interessengebiet vor allem RPG und Geschichtenerzählen ist. Ren'Py setzt auf Python auf und verwendet eine Python-ähnliche Skriptsprache, mit der man eigene Visual Novels gestalten kann. Finde ich persönlich ziemlich interessant 


Hast du denn schon einigermaßen Erfahrung im Programmieren von Dingen, die nichts mit Spielen zu tun haben? Sich als Anfänger dem Programmieren von Spielen zu widmen, geht aufgrund der tendentiell hohen Einstiegshürde nicht selten schief.


----------



## Summe (15. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Haave,
erst einmal vielen Dank für deine Ausführlichen Antworten.



> An was für eine Art Spiele hast du denn gedacht?



Erst einmal dachte ich an verschiedene Browsergames.
Welche Richtung genau habe ich mich noch nicht festgelegt.



> Ich bin zwar auch kein großer Fan von C++, aber es ist afaik eben so, dass für Spieleprogrammierung hauptsächlich C++ verwendet wird. Ganz verschließen sollte man sich dem darum nicht, finde ich, vor allem wenn es um 3D-Spiele geht, in denen es auf Performance und das Ausreizen der Hardware ankommt.



Die Richtung C++ will ich deswegen nicht gehen da ich so viel Ahnung von
C++ nicht habe. Ich glaube da würde ich mich momentan total mit übernehmen.



> Hast du denn schon einigermaßen Erfahrung im Programmieren von Dingen, die nichts mit Spielen zu tun haben? Sich als Anfänger dem Programmieren von Spielen zu widmen, geht aufgrund der tendentiell hohen Einstiegshürde nicht selten schief.



Ja, so einigermaßen Erfahrungen im Programmieren in Java und JavaScript habe ich.
Ist halt ebend mein Hobby.

MfG
Summe


----------



## ARadauer (15. Mrz 2011)

> Erst einmal dachte ich an verschiedene Browsergames.


An deiner Stelle würde ich mir Flash ansehen...


----------



## Summe (15. Mrz 2011)

Hallo ARadauer,



> An deiner Stelle würde ich mir Flash ansehen...



Flash ist mit ca. 819 Euro etwas zu teuer.

Gibt es da vielleicht auch eine Alternative die nicht so teuer ist?

MfG
Summe


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Mrz 2011)

Silverlight


----------



## Summe (15. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Tomate_Salat,



> Silverlight



Um Silverlight zu nutzen brauchst zu sehr gute Kentnnisse in C#.
Wie schon gesagt in C# oder C++ habe ich nicht so viel Ahnung.

MfG
Summe


----------



## ARadauer (15. Mrz 2011)

Summe hat gesagt.:


> Hallo ARadauer,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:autsch: Du bist wahrscheinlich noch Schüler? Adobe wird dich wohl nicht verklagen wenn du dir das irgendwo besorgst...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Mrz 2011)

naja...C# ist ein Java-Klon
und für ein Spiel zu programmieren unterstelle ich mal, sollte man in jeder Sprache (sehr) gute Kenntnisse in der jeweiligen Sprache besitzen. Wenn du es dir in Java zutraust, dann mach es halt als (J)Applet.

Ansonsten, wenn es unbedingt ein Browsergame sein muss, dann halte dich doch an die gängigen "klick-adventures" mit JSF2.0


----------



## Summe (15. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Tomate_Salat,



> und für ein Spiel zu programmieren unterstelle ich mal, sollte man in jeder Sprache (sehr) gute Kenntnisse in der jeweiligen Sprache besitzen.



Ja, das stimmt. 
Aber mir geht es ja darum durch diese Spieleprogrammierung diese sehr guten Kenntnnisse zu erreichen.
Halt ebend meinen jetzigen Wissensstand zu erweitern und zu festigen.




> Wenn du es dir in Java zutraust, dann mach es halt als (J)Applet.



Als JavaApplet wäre eine gute Idee.

MfG
Summe


----------



## Marco13 (15. Mrz 2011)

Wenn du etwas in Richtung "Spiele im Browser" machen willst, könntest du dir auch WebGL - OpenGL ES 2.0 for the Web oder http://x3dom/ ansehen. Diese Technologien sind noch recht neu, d.h. man braucht einen Browser in Beta-Version und es wird das eine oder andere mal krachen, aber wenn man das drauf hat, hat man (speziell bei WebGL) auch etliches gelernt, was man in anderen Zusammenhängen gebrauchen kann. Ich glaube, diese Dinge werden nicht notwendigerweise Flash ablösen, aber haben IMHO doch _das Potential_, das mittelfristig zu tun.

EDIT: Oder ein Java Applet, natürlich  (Wobei "echt in Webseiten eingebettete Applets" nicht gerade an der steigenden Flanke des Hype-Cycles sind... WebStart wäre dann eine Alternative... aber das ist ja auch nur "eine Form von Applet"  )


----------



## Summe (15. Mrz 2011)

Hallo ARadauer,



> Du bist wahrscheinlich noch Schüler? Adobe wird dich wohl nicht verklagen wenn du dir das irgendwo besorgst...



Nein, kein Schüler.

MfG
Summe


Hallo Marco13,
deinen Vorschlag werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen.



> EDIT: Oder ein Java Applet, natürlich  (Wobei "echt in Webseiten eingebettete Applets" nicht gerade an der steigenden Flanke des Hype-Cycles sind... WebStart wäre dann eine Alternative... aber das ist ja auch nur "eine Form von Applet"  )



Ja, das stimmt. Erweitern würde es mein Wissensstand nicht.

MfG
Summe


----------



## Haave (15. Mrz 2011)

Du machst es aber ganz schön spannend 
War denn bei meinen Lesevorschlägen etwas für dich dabei?


----------



## Summe (15. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Haave,

Ja, aber wenn du noch weitere Vorschläge hast dann nur her damit.
Ich bin für alles offen.

MfG
Summe


----------



## slawaweis (15. Mrz 2011)

sowohl mit Java, als auch mit JavaScript kann man tolle Sachen machen, wenn man nicht gerade High-End Spiele wie Crysis machen will. Bei JavaScript hat man sogar den Vorteil, dass gute Spiele noch kommen werden, man also quasi von Anfang an dabei sein wird. Ich habe vor 4 Jahren mal eine Adventure-Engine in JavaScript und SVG angefangen und sogar ein Proof-of-Concept mit Musik, Sound und eigenen Fonts zusammenbekommen. Leider fehlt mir die Zeit daran zu arbeiten und ich stieß damals an die Grenzen des Adobe SVG Viewers. Mit HTML5 und den modernen Browsern wäre es aber ohne weiteres möglich. Man bräuchte natürlich zusätzlich jemanden, der die Grafiken dafür erstellt. Im Anhang sind ein paar Screenshots meiner Versuche.

Was die Programme angeht, mit denen man Spiele machen kann, so gibt es dafür kein einzelnes Programm. So wie es keinen Baukasten für ein größeres Haus im Supermarkt gibt, gibt es solche Programme nicht. Für ein Haus braucht man verschiedene Menschen mit verschiedenen Berufen, die eine bestimmte Zeit an dem Projekt arbeiten. Selbstverständlich gibt es sogenannte "Game Maker", die immer ein bestimmtes Genretyp besetzen. Doch meistens kommt bei ungeübten Usern nur ein hölzernes Gartenhäuschen mit 3 Wänden dabei raus. Keine Software kann die Grundlagen ersetzen, kein Programm kann andere komplexe und funktionierende Programme alleine aus Ideen generieren.

Slawa


----------



## Summe (16. Mrz 2011)

Hallo slawaweis,



> Mit HTML5 und den modernen Browsern wäre es aber ohne weiteres möglich. Man bräuchte natürlich zusätzlich jemanden, der die Grafiken dafür erstellt. Im Anhang sind ein paar Screenshots meiner Versuche.



Ja, dann werde ich mich mal in HTML5 umschauen.
Um die Grafiken brauche ich mir keine sorgen zu machen, da ich Beruflich mit Grafiken erstellen etc. zu
tun habe. Vielen Dank für deine Screenshots.



> Was die Programme angeht, mit denen man Spiele machen kann, so gibt es dafür kein einzelnes Programm



Schade drum. Das hatte ich aber nicht gewusst, daher meine Frage.

MfG
Summe


----------

